# ScreenSaver Bell&Ross



## virgilgh (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Je cherche le screensaver de Bell&Ross avec la BR01-94.
Il est téléchargeable sur le site du fabricant pour Mac0S, mais sur mon MBP en 10.6.3, cela ne fonctionne pas :

"L'economiseur d'ecran ScreenTime Screen Saver Engine 3,6,2 ne peut etre utiliser sur cet ordinateur. ...."

Une idée ????

Merci d'avance

Cdlt / Rgds


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2010)

Problème de carte graphique ?
Chez moi (MacPro 2,8, Snow Leo 10.6.3) ça marche nickel 

Edit.----
Bon, il marche en mode "test" dans les Préférences système.
Mais tu as raison, il ne fonctionne pas ensuite en mode économiseur.

P'tit mail chez B&R ?


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2010)

Ils ne sont pas compatible snow leopard...


----------



## virgilgh (16 Mai 2010)

Merci,

Oui un petit mail chez B&R, ne coutes rien ...

Cdlt / Rgds


----------

